# Buy point and shoot cam



## kunal grover (Jun 1, 2012)

Plz suggest a few good cams in the lowest possible prices 
Requirements-- Support RAW,HD video recording,Image stabilizer
i don't mind using hack kits to implement any of the features
Budget 6-7k


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 1, 2012)

A3300 is supported by CHDK so possibility of RAW output. Pretty good cam too for its price


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 2, 2012)

yess A3300IS can be a very good deal.. including 4Gb SD card and carry case


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 3, 2012)

A3300 is a very good cam and is one of the best option in your budget


----------

